# WindowsUpdate_8024200D"



## nicolemaxine (Apr 12, 2009)

Can anybody help me? I have been unable to installe Service pack 1 for Vista. Everytime I try to do it fails and shows me an error code: WindowsUpdate_8024200D" WindowsUpdate_8024200D"


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the meaning of the error message:
0x8024200D -2145116147 SUS_E_UH_NEEDANOTHERDOWNLOAD The installer requires more data to be downloaded 

Are you fully updated (with the exception of SP1)?
If so, there's 3 things to do:
1 - scan your system to be sure there's no infection present
2 - ensure that all of your drivers are compatible with SP1
3 - Download and install the standalone installer for SP1 from here (make sure you get the correct version - the wrong one won't install): 
x86: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6D-5EBB-413B-89C9-CB3D06D12674&displaylang=en 
x64: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4B-32B2-41CC-BD8B-D71EDA5EC07C&displaylang=en

The first two steps are the major reasons that service packs fail to install - and most issues are fixed by that.

In the event that the first 2 solutions don't work, the next step is always the standalone package - as it removed Windows Update from the process (which is one less thing that could go wrong).


----------

